# Macally Wifi-SD et Oplayer



## Optimistic2 (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
je cherche à paramétrer le Macally Wifi SD dans OPlayer ou VLC et il y a toujours un moment où ça bloque. J'ai vainement cherché des infos, pas grand-chose sur la toile.
Sur OPlayer, via Samba, je rentre l'adresse ip du boîtier, la clé USB connectée apparaît, quand je clique dessus => erreur réseau.
Dans l'onglet qui permet de taper une URL, j'indique après les // l'adresse ip, une page WiFiDisk me demande mon nom d'utilisateur et mon mot de passe, je rentre ceux de la boîte, ce ne sont pas les bons...

Bref, I need help !


----------



## Optimistic2 (29 Décembre 2013)

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Optimistic2 (2 Janvier 2014)

J'ai fini par trouver la solution, il ne me manquait qu'un petit élément, que j'ai trouvé en fouinant sur d'autres forums à propos d'autres appareils de ce type.

Avec OPlayer, en samba:
Onglet en icône dossier, cliquer sur +
Serveur Windows (Samba)
Hôte: 10.10.10.254
Port: 139
Nom d'utilisateur: admin

Jusqu'à présent il ne me manquait que "admin", et c'est ce qui bloquait la procédure.

Je n'ai pas indiqué de mot de passe, je ne sais d'ailleurs pas où cela se configure, si c'est dans les réglages généraux de Oplayer, sachant qu'il faut de toutes façons au préalable se connecter sur le boîtier dans les réglages wifi de l'iPad, et qu'il faut rentrer le mot de passe, que l'on peut personnaliser ainsi que le nom de l'appareil dans WiFiStor .
Pour le nom du serveur, ça peut être pratique de l'indiquer pour qu'il apparaisse autrement qu'avec l'adresse ip.

Les vidéos mettent un peu de temps à charger, d'autant plus qu'il est possible de régler la taille du cache jusqu'à 100 MB dans les réglages réseaux d'OPlayer. Il me semble préférable de mettre du cache pour pouvoir naviguer dans le film avec plus de souplesse et moins de saccades.

Je n'ai pour le moment essayé qu'avec une clé USB, mais je suis d'ores et déjà et surtout enfin content de mon achat.

Voilà, si ça peut en aider certains...


----------

